# Anything I should know about Fiji?



## Conan (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an ongoing RCI search:

0676 Fiji Palms  
0782 Club Bali Hai Moorea  
2884 Malolo Lailai Lagoon Resort Club  
4978 Naigani Island Resort  
5883 WorldMark Fiji  
7580 The Holiday Club at Fiji Palms  

Would I regret staying at any of them?

What are the best months to visit?

edited to say yes, I'm aware Moorea isn't in Fiji....


----------



## Jimster (Apr 4, 2007)

*government stability*

Fiji has had political unrest and government stability problems that you should keep an eye on and consult with the State Dept.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 4, 2007)

We spent 10 nights at Worldmark Fiji last July and loved the area.  People were so friendly and lots of culture.  The male Fijians still wear their sulus (sarongs) like Hawaii 75 yrs ago right in the downtown area.  High populaton of India Indians and the women are in saris.  Cheap prices.  We went in July which was great weather.


----------



## chubby (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Cathb

I would not stay at Pacific Palms As it is the last resort along the road to Suva when we was there some 6 years ago it was no where near as good as world mark resort up near Nadi you have a lot of big name resorts near by there .
Where near the Pacific Palms  is a resort close by but it was run down it  just seemed to be out of the way and it is in near Suva where all the trouble is but we are not hereing any thing in the press about it any more 
 My pick would be Worldmark by a mile nice resort and good pool and a good area


----------



## CarolF (Apr 5, 2007)

Due to the fairly recent troubles in Fiji there seems to be an abundance of  accommodation available at heavily reduced prices.  It would be worth doing some further research and considering whether to use your timeshare for this holiday. 

I owned at Fiji Palms in the early/mid 1980's so this is an older resort.


----------



## sage (Apr 5, 2007)

I would definitely recommend the Worldmark!
We have stayed at the Worldmark Denaru Island twice in the last few years. It is about 30 minutes from Nadi by car or an hour by bus.

The location is fantastic. When we first went there, the resort was newly built with no restauants or kids club but a lot has changed.
There is now a good sized restaurant by the pool. A kids club operates and they have various activities for guests to do.

The island is a man-made one that is attached to the mainland. It has several large hotels along one side of the street - Sheraton, Westin, Sofitel & the Worldmark timeshares. Last year when we were there a Radisson was going up next door and a Hilton at the end of the block. 

The Sheraton has a racquet club and golf course across the road from the strip of hotels.

Groceries can be bought in Nadi cheaply from the markets and supermarkets. If you want to save on booze, buy it in Nadi and take it back to the resort as the drinks are quite pricey.


There is a free Bula bus that stops at all the resorts so guests can hop between each resort to use the restaurants. 

Being in the South Pacific, Jan - Mar are the hottest months. It is particularly hot and humid in Mar & April - the sweat pours off you in the shade!

You may find it hard to get in during January or Easter as Australia & new Zealnad have school holidays then and tend to go over to Fiji for the break. The first two weeks of July and October are the same.


----------



## Conan (Apr 5, 2007)

chubby said:


> I would not stay at Pacific Palms



I take it I should cross Fiji Palms off the list - - is that the property you were referring to?


----------



## Conan (Apr 5, 2007)

sage said:


> Jan - Mar are the hottest months. It is particularly hot and humid in Mar & April - the sweat pours off you in the shade!



I'm going to search for early May (corresponding to November in the north).  I hope it's still hot enough in May - - my minimum happy-at-the-beach temperature is 83F (28C).


----------



## Mimi39 (Apr 5, 2007)

We loved Fiji!  We had a week at Worldmark and then a nontimeshare week at the Hideway on the Coral Coast.  The airfare is expensive, so we booked a package the Sunspots International online which included transfers and the Hideway and got that extra week for not much more than the airfare would have been directly with the airline.

I wouldn't worry to much about the coup, they seem to have these dust-ups occationaly and it doesn't effect the toutist industry.

By the way - my picture here was taken in Fiji.


----------



## chubby (Apr 5, 2007)

Oops sorry yes Fiji Palms we stayed there and at the Warwick resort it was very good but not timeshare and at the Worldmark resort it was very good also so try for that we was there in May the weather was very good for the three weeks 28 to 35 c just nice for us if you want to go to the coral coast area go to one of the private resorts lots better


----------



## Conan (Apr 6, 2007)

The UK Travel Warning has me a bit worried, but maybe things will be more stable by the time my trip comes up.
UK Travel Warning: Fiji


----------



## sage (Apr 6, 2007)

I really don't think you have that much to worry about.

Did you notice one of the warnings on that website was that 
"The Fiji Military Commander has issued a number of ultimatums demanding that the Government resign, and has announced that military action will be taken if his demands are not met by 4 December 2006."

A lot has happened since then. The coup has been and gone!

Heaps of Aussies are still going there as the coup was in Suva - on the other side of the island to most of the resorts.
The Fijian people are very friendly and extremely laid back. They don't want any violence as they have too much to lose - jobs, tourism.
If anything were to happen, the embassies move swiftly and get everyone out of there very quickly.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 7, 2007)

*Embassies*

They will get you out, if they know you are there.  I'd stop by the the embassy or consulate and register when I got there if I were you.


----------



## cpamomma (Apr 27, 2007)

I am planning a trip to WM Fiji in August.  I did see on the Fiji Times website that there is a typhoid outbreak on one of the outer islands.  As a precaution, we are going to be vaccinated prior to going.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 18, 2007)

I would love to go to Fiji, but the airfare over $1,800 is just too much.


----------

